
Inside NASA’s Curiosity: It’s an Apple Airport Extreme… with wheels  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134041-inside-nasas-curiosity-its-an-apple-airport-extreme-with-wheels
======
dguaraglia
I wonder if Extreme Tech is getting paid to give Apple publicity. I can't
think of any other reason (well, besides fanboyism) for gratuituossly using
the brand and model name for what is just a common board/CPU combination.

Hey, you know what we should call any device built around an x86 core? A
Windows machine with a chassis!

------
bunderbunder
Inside BlueGene/Q: It's a TiVo. . . with drawers

